# un tutoriel en français pour ouvrir son macbook et nettoyer



## Zootri (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais ouvrir mon macbook pour le nettoyer, pour nettoyer le ventilateur pour être plus préçis, car le ventilo tourne tout le temps à fond, et je l'ai souvent mis dans des endroits avec pas mal de poussière donc à mon avis c'est parce qu'il doit être encrassé. Mais j'ai pas trouvé de tutoriel complet en français, étant donné que j'ai jamais fait ce type de manip et que apparemment c'est facile de tout casser quand on l'ouvre, je voudrais trouver un tutoriel en français. J'en ai trouvé un en anglais mais vu que je comprend pas tout, c'est trop risqué, j'ai trop peur de casser un truc. Voici le tutoriel : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-MacBook-Core-Duo-Fan/290/4
ça va jusqu'à l'étape 11 mais alors après, il utilise un truc bizarre pour décrocher des composants du mac??  ou les débrancher? S'ils sont enfoncé tellement fort qu'il faut utiliser un ustensile comme ça pour les débrancher ça deviens très dangereux de réussir à pas les arracher...  non?

Merci du coup de main!


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Août 2011)

En fait cette étape n'est pas compliquée (je l'ai faite sur mon MacBook) :

Une fois que tu as réussi à soulever le clavier et ce qui l'entoure, il faut que tu fasse très attention car le clavier est relié à la carte mère (dingue non ? :rateau.

Il te suffira de prendre une pince à épiler, et te tirer vers le haut le câble orange plat jusqu'à débranchement de celui-ci.
Il faut utiliser une pince pour que le câble se débranche "par le bas" plutôt que "par le haut".

Une fois cela débranché, tu peux enlever complètement le clavier !

Bon courage !

PS: ça se fait très bien ! Moi je l'ai fait à 2 avec un pote parce que je n'étais pas rassuré, mais ça peut se faire tout seul !


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Avec quoi nettoies-tu ton MacBook ?

J'ai ouvert le mien (un MB unibody) et il est effectivement rempli de poussière, notamment le ventilo et sur les composants électroniques. Je n'ai rien osé touché cependant car je ne sais pas s'il faut utiliser une soufflette comme sur les appareils photo ou autre chose...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Août 2011)

Zootri a dit:


> il utilise un truc bizarre pour décrocher des composants du mac??  ou les débrancher? S'ils sont enfoncé tellement fort qu'il faut utiliser un ustensile comme ça pour les débrancher



En fait, il utilise un outil de forme plate au bout pour atteindre le connecteur qui relier le clavier à la carte mère. Tu peux très bien utiliser n'importe quoi qui ait la bonne forme. 

Le câble ne donne pas assez de moue pour permettre de passer une grosse main, d'attendre le connecteur et de le manipuler pour le débrancher. 
C'est pour ça qu'il utilise un truc long, fin, et plat au bout. 
 Il fait levier avec ça. 


Ce qu'il faut éviter à tout prix, c'est de tirer sur ce câble. Ces câbles plats et orange sont d'une fragilité hors pair, et avec le temps, il devient encore plus fragiles. 

Par ailleurs, je ne recommande pas l'usage d'une pince à épiler : La pince est moins large que le câble, et si on fait pivoter la pince au lieux de monter ver le haut pour faire céder le connecteur, on risque de perforer voir même tailler le câble. 

Ou alors, il faut pincer le petit morceau de circuit imprimé qui est sur le dessus du connecteur, d'où part le câble orange.



Pour la suite, lorsque tu en sera à décoller la bande noire qui relie le radiateur en cuivre et le dessus du wantilateur (forçant ainsi l'air qui sort du wantilateur à passer par le radiateur. ) : Fait y attention, cette bande se déchire très facilement.

As-tu l'intention d'aller jusqu'à démonter le caloduc (L'ensemble de pièces métallique qui inclus le truc fixé sur le processeur, le circuit de cuivre et le radiateur. Et qui déplace la chaleur dégagée de l'un vers l'autre) ? Si oui, achète de la pâte thermique pour remplacer l'ancienne, qui commence certainement à se faire vielle.  Et c'est un élément important dans le processus de refroidissement.


Petite Vidéo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bDRM1G3fSI
Je trouve ses gestes un peux barbares, mais au moins, il nous montre que l'on peut enlever l'ensemble caloduc + wantilateur en un seul bloc, plus facile pour se débarrasser du problème de la bande noire. Et pour faire un nettoyage plus en profondeur.


----------



## Zootri (22 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, et surtout pour le tutoriel en vidéo. En fait je compte juste ouvrir le ventilo pour le nettoyer.



> Avec quoi nettoies-tu ton MacBook ?
> 
> J'ai ouvert le mien (un MB unibody) et il est effectivement rempli de  poussière, notamment le ventilo et sur les composants électroniques. Je  n'ai rien osé touché cependant car je ne sais pas s'il faut utiliser une  soufflette comme sur les appareils photo ou autre chose...



Et bien en fait, je comptais juste, après avoir ouvert le ventilo, souffler dedans un bon coup (avec la bouche), et peut être avoir l'aspirateur un peu au dessus quand je le fais pour que les poussières soufflées soient aspirées et ne retombent pas dans le macbook. Pourquoi, c'est pas bien de faire ça? 



> Par ailleurs, je ne recommande pas l'usage d'une pince à épiler : La  pince est moins large que le câble, et si on fait pivoter la pince au  lieux de monter ver le haut pour faire céder le connecteur, on risque de  perforer voir même tailler le câble.


Tu me recommandes quoi comme outil à la place? Sachant que je n'ai pas l'outil qui est montré dans le tutoriel.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Août 2011)

Un manche d'ustensile en plastique, fin, long et droit, devrais faire l'affaire. 
Tu le glisse devant le connecteur, en ayant le câble au dessus du manche.
Et tu tourne d'un quart de tour. ça fait levier, et hop ! ça fait des chocapics !


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (22 Août 2011)

Zootri a dit:


> Et bien en fait, je comptais juste, après avoir ouvert le ventilo, souffler dedans un bon coup (avec la bouche), et peut être avoir l'aspirateur un peu au dessus quand je le fais pour que les poussières soufflées soient aspirées et ne retombent pas dans le macbook. Pourquoi, c'est pas bien de faire ça?


Euh... "avec la bouche", c'est la dernière chose que je ferai... Risque d'humidité (même si tu ne postillones pas ). En tout cas, c'est comme ça pour les appareils photos, et un ordinateur me paraissant une mécanique encore plus délicate...


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Août 2011)

L'idéal serait peut être un pinceau fin pour éloigner la poussière des pièces sensibles (connectique etc.) et de la récupérer par l'aspirateur à la puissance MINIMALE de chez minimale.


----------



## Zootri (23 Août 2011)

Y'en a d'autres qui déconseillent de souffler avec la bouche? Le pinceau ça pourrait être pas mal oui (mais la bouche ça doit être le plus efficace mais bon, si y'a des risques d'humidité etc bin je le ferai pas, j'attends d'autres avis).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2011)

Moi non plus, je le ferais pas. 

Un jour, une personne m'a fait faire un test : Lui parler au travers d'un feuille de papier buvard bleue. 
Et alors que je n'avais absolument pas l'impression d'envoyer des projectiles... ben j'en voyais apparaitre devant moi. 

Bref, on sent pas tout quand on parle, alors quand on souffle...


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Août 2011)

Zootri a dit:


> Y'en a d'autres qui déconseillent de souffler avec la bouche? Le pinceau ça pourrait être pas mal oui (mais la bouche ça doit être le plus efficace mais bon, si y'a des risques d'humidité etc bin je le ferai pas, j'attends d'autres avis).



Faut pas souffler !!!!!!!!


----------



## Zootri (4 Septembre 2011)

Bon alors je l'ai finalement ouvert, mais à l'étape 14 du tutoriel j'ai fait une grosse boulette. J'ai utilisé un truc fin pour faire levier comme expliqué dans le tutoriel sauf que j'ai cassé un truc, en fait le problème c'est que dans mon macbook c'était pas comme sur le tutoriel et le truc qu'ils me demandait de débrancher c'était un truc directement fixé sur la carte du dessous... ducoup j'ai pas forcé mais j'ai tiré un peu avec le levier comme pour débrancher les autres trucs et là ça a cassé et donc après pas moyen de remettre. En plus après j'ai pas réussi à ouvrir le ventilateur car il y avait un truc en plus a faire apparemment qui n'étais pas marqué car il ne voulait pas s'ouvrir. Où plutôt non c'est parce que c'était pas exactement pareil sur le tutoriel et dans mon ordi donc moi j'avais un truc que lui n'avais pas.

Bref, donc après j'ai nettoyé un peu ce que j'ai pu avec un coton tige, ensuite j'ai revissé, mais je crois que j'ai pomé quelque visses au passage... Enfin c'est plutôt que celles qui me reste j'arrive pas à les visser dans les trou qu'ils restent une fois que j'ai remonté le truc. Alors en gros là ba je suis sur mon macbook, je trouve déjà que c'est un miracle qu'il ai redémarré après ça. Par contre je crain d'avoir définitivement cassé le ventilateur. Là mon cpu est à 55° donc ça va, après 7min d'utilisation environ (je suis venu poster directement). en tout cas la température est beaucoup plus basse qu'avant, et c'est plus fluide donc j'ai du faire un truc de bien dans le lot, sauf que sous fans y'a marqué 0rpm et je suis à 54° cpu là. A 54 même si c'est pas trop chaud il devrai fonctionner quand même non? J'ai bien peur de l'avoir tué... en gros sous fans y'a marqué exhaust : 0rpm...

Bon alors si je vérifie toutes les 5min le cpu pour que ça chauffe pas trop ça devrai aller non? Mais bon faudrait que je l'emmène à réparer, ça coute cher? En tout cas c'est bizarre mon mac va quand même 10x plus vite qu'avant, même sans ventilo... et le cpu est pas chaud comparé à avant (avant après 7min du démarrage il pouvait être à 70°)

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Zootri (4 Septembre 2011)

Bon alors je confirme le ventilo est mort. Tout à l'heure je suis allé sur youtube pour tester justement. J'ai regardé une vidéo et  il est monté à 89°. Ensuite il est redescendu à 65°. Et en gros quand je fais qu'utiliser firefox et que je met pas des vidéos de youtube ou autre, il reste à 65°. Là je suis à 63°. Donc ça reste globalement moins chaud qu'avant. Je veux dire par là que je peux quand même utiliser mon macbook en faisant attention (je le met en veille dés que ça chauffe trop). Donc pour le prix que coute la réparation j'aimerai bien savoir. Si y'a moyen de le faire sois même ou pas et aussi j'ai entendu parler de système de refroidissement externe pour macbook (ou pour tout ordinateur portable je sais plus) qui se branche en USB. Est-ce que ça pourrai suffire? Qu'est ce que vous me conseillez? Merci.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2011)

Zootri a dit:


> Bon alors je confirme le ventilo est mort. Tout à l'heure je suis allé sur youtube pour tester justement. J'ai regardé une vidéo et  il est monté à 89°. Ensuite il est redescendu à 65°. Et en gros quand je fais qu'utiliser firefox et que je met pas des vidéos de youtube ou autre, il reste à 65°. Là je suis à 63°. Donc ça reste globalement moins chaud qu'avant. Je veux dire par là que je peux quand même utiliser mon macbook en faisant attention (je le met en veille dés que ça chauffe trop). Donc pour le prix que coute la réparation j'aimerai bien savoir. Si y'a moyen de le faire sois même ou pas et aussi j'ai entendu parler de système de refroidissement externe pour macbook (ou pour tout ordinateur portable je sais plus) qui se branche en USB. Est-ce que ça pourrai suffire? Qu'est ce que vous me conseillez? Merci.



Dans un premier temps, il faudrait que ce soit sûr que tu as cassé quelque chose en relation avec le ventilo : ta description faite précédemment était trop remplie de trucs. 

Si c'est le ventilo, mieux vaut le commander sur un boutique de pièces Mac
(Par exemple ici, mais recommencer la recherche dès le départ pour bien avoir le bon modèle) 

Et je ne pense pas qu'un moyen de refroidissement externe soit suffisant... à moins que tu entendes pas là "faire fonctionner le MacBook dans un congélateur".


----------



## Zootri (4 Septembre 2011)

Bin pour les systèmes de refroidissement externe ça a l'air de fonctionner, il y en apparemment qui arrive même à enlever 10 degré voir 20 de façon constante. C'est un truc fait exprès qui se fixe sous le mac. J'en ai déjà acheté un il arrive dans 4 jours. Alors bon je verrai si ça me permet de me passer de ventilo ou pas mais en tout cas ça sera bénéfique même si je rachète un ventilo plus tard, ce truc là externe à l'air bien pratique, c'est comme si je rajoutai un 2ème ventilo donc ça fera tourner plus vite le macbook. Étant donné que avant avec mon ventilo intégré les températures était tout le temps au dessus de 50° et de 70° pour certains composants ba ça veut dire que les compléments de ventilo interne sont utiles.

Sinon je sais pas si le ventilo est cassé ou juste déconnecté mais en tout cas il ne fonctionne plus. En fait le problème c'est que je sais pas comment faire pour rattacher la partie détaché à la carte. Si faut souder etc... parce que c'était pas quelque chose qu'on peut branché ou débrancher, c'était directement fixé dessus, c'est pour ça que je l'ai cassé, c'était pas du tout comme dans le tutoriel... Ducoup c'est pareil si je rachète un ventilo à mettre à la place de celui ci je vais me retrouver avec le même problème : comment le connecter puisque y'a rien pour le connecter. Faudrait que je le soude ou je sais pas comment faire, donc ça revient au même problème que j'en achète un ou pas...

C'est pour ça que la solution du système de refroidissement externe m'a paru une solution beaucoup plus facile aussi. Car je suis vraiment nul en bricolage, et vu ce que j'ai fait en essayant d'ouvrir un ventilo je préfère pas aller plus loin et continuer à casser des trucs... Si tu as du mal à comprendre en gros c'est un peu comme si j'avais arraché une prise. Sauf que visiblement c'était la seule manière de l'enlever vu qu'elle était fixée à la carte, et il fallait l'enlever pour pouvoir ouvrir le ventilo... mais pourtant j'ai fait ça tout doucement avec un truc pour faire levier comme dans le tuto mais bon, c'était pas sensé être fixé directement sur la carte... sans prise...


----------



## laurrent-m (4 Septembre 2011)

Est-ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup ? de prendre le risque d'abimer un connecteur pour le nettoyer ?


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Septembre 2011)

Je pense que tu as "débranché" ton ventilo...

Tu peux peut-être aller voir dans une boutique d'informatique s'ils peuvent faire quelque chose (devis gratuit).
Mais sinon, j'ai bien peur que cela ne soit rédibitoire, si tant est que ce soit bien arraché et non débranché...


----------



## Zootri (5 Septembre 2011)

> Est-ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup ? de prendre le risque d'abimer un connecteur pour le nettoyer ?


Bin là je dirai que ça dépend. Si j'arrive pas à me procurer une ventilation qui marche bien, non, ça valait pas le coup. Par contre si j'y arrive alors ça vallait complètement le coup oui. Depuis que je l'ai ouvert et refermé, mon mac a complètement changé. Et pourtant je l'ai nettoyé très peu, enfin, pas à fond quoi, j'ai fait ça juste au cas où, je pensais que plus rien marcherait de toute façon après ma bêtise. Mais apparemment le fait d'enlever juste un tout petit peu de poussière, le fait aller 10x plus vite qu'avant, et cela même sans ventilo moi je trouve ça impressionnant. Par contre c'est clair que si je trouve pas de système de ventilation ou ventilo qui marche bien pour remplacer, bin il aurait mieux valu que je le fasse pas c'est clair, car certes il va beaucoup plus vite qu'avant mais je suis obligé de me limiter à une seule application ou 2 en même temps mais pas plus et aucune application qui demande trop de ressource. Parce que il va vite comme ça, tout bien mais si j'ouvre une application qui demande trop de ressource il monte d'un coup à plus de 80° et là je l'éteins direct.

Par contre si j'arrive à réparer ma connerie, bin j'aurai tout gagné, mac devenu très rapide, et qui risquera plus de griller à tout moment. (je ressens enfin les 4 Go de ram que je lui ai mis, alors que quand j'avais ajouté ces barretes il y a plusieurs mois j'avais ressenti aucun changement. Il était toujours aussi lent. Là je les ressens clairement ça fuse). D'ailleurs je pense que c'est un peu grâce à ces 4 Go de ram que j'ai ajouté que j'arrive à avoir 2 appli en même temps (mais pas trop lourdes) qui fonctionne sans que ça chauffe trop même sans ventilo non?



> Je pense que tu as "débranché" ton ventilo...
> 
> Tu peux peut-être aller voir dans une boutique d'informatique s'ils peuvent faire quelque chose (devis gratuit).
> Mais sinon, j'ai bien peur que cela ne soit rédibitoire, si tant est que ce soit bien arraché et non débranché...


Merci pour ton conseil j'irai voir dans une boutique d'informatique oui.


----------



## Babyfasty (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour!

Je relance la conversation pcq j'ai cassé mon ventilateur interne comme Zootri.
J'aimerais savoir comment tu as résolu ton pb depuis?

J'ai pensé au TILT&#8230;il est out order pour un lancement en été. Je pense qu'ils font en sort que la demande soit forte puiqu'ils veulent le subventionner par QuickStarter&#8230;


----------

